# PowerBook explosé



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2003)

Une mésaventure, heureusement extrêment rare, est arrivée à un membre du forum *PowerBook-fr*: la batterie de son PowerBook a explosé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Assez impressionnant.


----------



## VKTH (31 Décembre 2003)

très impressionnant !


----------



## Mulder (31 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> la batterie de son PowerBook a explosé.


Il me semble reconnaître un Alu 15"... Décidément !


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble reconnaître un Alu 15"... Décidément !



Le tien aussi a explosé?


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

C'est pas rassurant quand même son histoire...


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble reconnaître un Alu 15"... Décidément !



Ah ils sont beau les Alu hein !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Du solide et tout et tout !!


----------



## rtype (31 Décembre 2003)

Oups !!! imaginer un peux cette machine à proximité d'un rideau ? , c'est une batterie de 15" , pourtant , avec une autonomie aussi faible on n'imaginerais pas que cela puisse faire autant de dégâts !


----------



## cygwin (31 Décembre 2003)

Dans cette situation, il faut voir le bon côté des choses: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'écran a l'air d'être intact. C'est déjà ça de sauvegardé.


----------



## Mulder (31 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le tien aussi a explosé?


Ben non, vu que je n'en ai pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je trouve juste que ça ne va pas améliorer son image de machine à problème même si la batterie de n'importe quel autre modèle aurait sans doute aussi pu exploser.


----------



## Mulder (31 Décembre 2003)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette situation, il faut voir le bon côté des choses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est optimiste. Vu la chaleur dégagée je pense que l'écran a dû "morfler" aussi même si ça ne se voit pas sur les clichés.


----------



## Foguenne (31 Décembre 2003)

Argh, j'ai échappé au retard de livraison, aux problèmes d'écran, aux bruits suspects, j'espère échapper à ça !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ce qui m'inquiète le plus dans cette histoire, c'est le risque d'incendie.
Bon, je prévois une zone coupe feux autour de mon Alu15.


----------



## powerbook867 (31 Décembre 2003)

Pas mal le trucage !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon c'est décidé, je conserve mon TI867 encore un an....


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2003)

Moi je possède un Alu 15"??? Je commence a avoir les boules...il est en piteux état 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il est bon pour un échange..mais ca fait froid dans le dos


----------



## powerbook867 (31 Décembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi je possède un Alu 15"??? Je commence a avoir les boules...il est en piteux état
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raconte ce qu'il a de piteux ....


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2003)

Je parlais de la photo, le mien n'a rien pour le moment heureusement


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi je possède un Alu 15"??? Je commence a avoir les boules...il est en piteux état
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N'oubliez pas que ce phénomène est extrêmement rare. C'est pour l'instant le seul cas avéré. Ne généralisons pas.


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2003)

Heureusement!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (31 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas que ce phénomène est extrêmement rare. C'est pour l'instant le seul cas avéré. Ne généralisons pas.


Ça ne fait pas très longtemps non plus que l'Alu 15" est sur le marché


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2003)

Enfin ca fait pas mal de problèmes pour un seul modèle


----------



## nantucket (31 Décembre 2003)

Si mon 12'' m'explose à la gueule, je ferais un procès pas croyable à Apple et je m'arrangerais pour que la pomme me paie un PowerBook neuf à chaque mise à jour jusqu'à la fin de mes jours !


----------



## rtype (31 Décembre 2003)

Euh ! dite je revend mon Alu 15 il est en très bon état , écran impec , absolument  silencieux si si ! et ma décision na aucun rapport avec les photos parues si dessus bien sur , mais parlons plus sérieusement , une batterie de ce type est composée d éléments chimiques et des réactions peuvent se produire ,il aurait du prévoir un système soupape de sécurité , mais si vous voyez , un peux comme pour les hommes ou les animaux mmmh !


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une mésaventure, heureusement extrêment rare, est arrivée à un membre du forum *PowerBook-fr*: la batterie de son PowerBook a explosé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je vais faire exorcisé mon Alubook


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2003)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette situation, il faut voir le bon côté des choses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cette machine ne sera pas réparer (trop de casse) elle sera échanger et en jouant bien  il aura peu être un 17" en échange


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2003)

Un 17" a la place du 15"? ca m'étonnerait franchement


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Un 17" a la place du 15"? ca m'étonnerait franchement



c'est un cas exceptionnel


----------



## Mulder (31 Décembre 2003)

rtype a dit:
			
		

> il aurait du prévoir un système soupape de sécurité


Ça existe. C'est pas pour rien qu'on ne peut pas recharger une batterie trop déchargée.


----------



## diafoirus thomas (4 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas que ce phénomène est extrêmement rare. C'est pour l'instant le seul cas avéré. Ne généralisons pas.


Peut-être que pour les autres explosions, il n'y a pas de survivant pour témoigner?


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2004)

diafoirus thomas a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que pour les autres explosions, il n'y a pas de survivant pour témoigner?



Il y avait un PowerBook dans le charter égyptien ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok c'est pas drôle ...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait un PowerBook dans le charter égyptien ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es vraiment le roi des blaireaux mon gars...


----------



## Mulder (4 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ok c'est pas drôle ...


Ben non. Mais on pardonne au vénérable sage


----------

